# One of my first HDR trys



## Crashoveron (Oct 25, 2010)

comments? Ideas? improvements?  A few more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/crashoveron/sets/72157624821453530/


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 25, 2010)

Too dark, and not real hdr.  
1.) Get out to a nice contrasty scene
2.) Whip out your tripod and shutter release
3.) take 5-7 different exposures (you're a beginner, the more you take now, the less you'll learn you need to take later) <-- Totally messed the wording in that sentence.
4.) go home, insert into an hdr editor (photomatix, hdr efex pro, photoshop, fdr tools, & surely there's more)
5.) play with sliders, learn what they do, take notes, and develop a feel for your style
6.) become addicted to HDRing scenes with high contrast


----------



## Bynx (Oct 25, 2010)

For comments, ideas or improvements I suggest you unclick your DO NOT EDIT photos button. Its easier to show you something than trying to explain it.


----------



## camcestari (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Bynx, 

I believe you got yourself so addicted to photography you forgot how to use words!

Lost count of how many threads you use the same excuse...
"if you want suggestions unclick your DO NOT EDIT button"


----------



## Bynx (Nov 3, 2010)

My comment was to the OP. You got a problem with that take it up with God. Id prefer a friendly atmosphere in a photo forum. And I dont think snobbery is friendly. I wonder why it is that the DO NOT EDIT is in red. As in DANGER, WARNING, STOP etc.while the OK to EDIT is in green. As in Friendly, Go. I hope Arch reads this, as Im sure he will. I wish the default setting was to allow editing, then it wont be by mistake that the Dont touch my picture attitude is there. As it is, when someone is a newbie here I feel they have just overlooked that default setting. I did edit the OPs pic and in my opinion was much improved. But I couldnt post it so just left that comment instead. Whatever I post here or anywhere else anyone is free to do whatever they please and I expect the same treatment by those that have that right.


----------



## Crashoveron (Nov 3, 2010)

I dont have any issues with edditig of a photo that I ask for advice on, I would be interested to see what you cam up with... not sure where the DO NOT EDIT photos option is tho..


----------



## Bynx (Nov 4, 2010)

Crashoveron, in your profile info there is an option Edit Your Details. Click that and at the bottom is the Photos Not OK to Edit and OK to Edit. By default the wrong one is selected. So just choose the right one. Now the problem with your pic is that the dog is too dark. So Ive given some Shadow/Highlight to the dog only and left the background alone.


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 4, 2010)

Bynx said:


>


This is an improvement, but imo, the pic looks a little cool (or too grey). Here is a similar take on the original:


----------



## Sookie (Nov 6, 2010)

Good work there Oldmacman - Aawwww !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

